# Quotas with ReiserFS

## gentoo-fan

Hi,

in my fstab I inserted usrquota.

I also installed the quota tools 

and the kernel also supports 

quotas.

When I enter quotacheck -m /dev/sdc4

a 9216 bytes big file is created

called aquota.user in /

When I enter quotaon /dev/sdc4

quotaon says: cannot find quota file

on /dev/sdc4 to turn quotas on/off

Thank you for every hint!

the

gentoo-fan

----------

